# A PORTAL something different



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello there,
Got something different this time!! Making a N scale wooden mine portal just as a change of pace!!:dunno: You all can evaluate!! And a small trestle!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing progress on this one.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looking forward to seeing progress on this one.


Hi gunrunner,
Set that long bridge aside for the moment! Got into building the portal and couldn't put it down!! Here's 2 more photo's. Needs paint now!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What's next an operating draw, lift or swing bridge?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> What's next an operating draw, lift or swing bridge?


WELL HELLO THERE BIG ED!!
NOOOOOOO! There's no draw, lift or swing bridge in the works!!:thumbsdown: After I finish the N scale 30" long bridge I have in work in a month or so, then I have to start on 2 S scale timber bridges!! FIRST ONES EVER!!

YIPPEEE!!! I'm getting e-mails again!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed is bound and determined to get you to build an operating bridge.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Ed is bound and determined to get you to build an operating bridge.


YEP!!! He is a persistent fellow:laugh: but I am very stubborn also.:smilie_daumenneg:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,
Here's the final picture of the portal and the trestle that goes with it
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you have a customer for this? It looks like something that will have to be fit into the diorama with quite a bit of customization.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Do you have a customer for this? It looks like something that will have to be fit into the diorama with quite a bit of customization.


Hi gunrunner, YEP!! I got a customer. Haven't done any bridges on my own for a while. The N scale one has a customer and also the S sale timber bridge. My future work is all laid out for me!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,
The trestle and portal are now mounted in place!!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great David. I expect you're getting tired of hearing that. So, to keep it in perspective, I'm going to point out the small gap on the left of the portal, that should be fixed.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks great David. I expect you're getting tired of hearing that. So, to keep it in perspective, I'm going to point out the small gap on the left of the portal, that should be fixed.


Hi gunrunner,
The buyer told me he now has to do scenery touch-up!! and will send new pictures when that's done!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

The portal looks great, but so does the tressle. :thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

golfermd said:


> The portal looks great, but so does the tressle. :thumbsup:


Hi golfermd,

THANKS!!!! Cheers, Dave


----------

